# Fry's Electronics



## leec0507 (Jan 11, 2004)

I just built a new AMD computer for personal use from Newegg.com and everything is perfect so far, had it for a month now. I decided to buy a black flat panel LCD monitor to go with it, I did'nt want to go through Newegg because their dead pixel policy really sucks despite being a great company as far as everything else. I live in Oregon and decided to try Fry's Electronics in Wilsonville. I ended up purchasing a 17" Samsung 172N Monitor for $549.99 + a 2 year warranty for $39.99. It was a little more than what I wanted to spend, but Samsung in my opinion was worth it. I took it home and discovered two dead pixel's, exchanged it the next day for the same model and discovered it had a dead pixel also. I know that some people would put up with this, but I figure for almost $600 I shouldn''t have to. I was furious. I had to wait an additional day to return it and asked for a refund, waited in line for an hour and finally got my money credited back. I browsed the monitor section one last time, although not planning to purchase one there again and discovered my first return sitting on the shelf. I brought this up to the salesman's attention and he informed me that they don't put defective items back up for sale, they send them to the manufacturer for repair or replacement. I happened to have my reciept in my hand and proved it to him by matching up the numbers and he just looked dumbfounded, but didn't do nothing. I just thought that that was a piss poor thing for a retailer to do. I won't ever buy a monitor or any other hardware there again. They give manufacturer's "bad names" by doing stuff like that, and I know that I'm not the only one who has had this happen. I finally ended up buying a "cheap" Proview from Fred Meyer's because I couldn't wait any longer, and to me It has a better refresh rate and picture than the Samsung model.- I'm not bashing Samsung becuase if I could of found one anywhere else but Fry's, I would have purchased it. The bottom line, do not buy any type of computer hardware at Fry's, they will return most products within 30 days but its a big hassle.


----------



## Grendel54 (Mar 4, 2004)

Working in the industry I can tell you that most screens you get have a pixel or two out when you first buy them. Most people dont notice it, but props to you for noticing. My company buys thousands of Plasma screens every year, and I don't think I have run across one yet that hasn't had a pixel or two out. Anyway, my original point was going to be you shouldn't rush to bashing on Fry's just because of that. But while we are on the subject...let me tell you my horror story from fry's. 
I just recently went to Fry's to buy a New Processor for my computer. They had a P4 2.8MHz 800FSB chip on sale for around 200 dollars and I bought it. I got the chip home and upon opening the box I noticed that the plastic inside had been opened before. I took the chip out and noticed that the chip had also been used, judging from the apoxy being gone on the back on chip where the heatsink attaches. I didn't think much of it since Fry's is known for there returns leaving you with puchasing an open box item most of the time. Well when I installed the chip & turned on my computer I got nothing. I took the chip out to look at it and noticed the damn thing had a pin missing from it. I then turned it over and noticed that the chip wasn't a 2.8 but in fact a 3.2 chip! Thinking that it was just a Fry's mix up, I packed the chip up and took it back to fry's. I then waited in the, "Return Line of Death" for an hour and a half before I finally spoke to the customer service rep. I told him that the chip was not the one I bought and I wanted to exchange it for the right one. After checking the chip and talking with his manager the guy told me that I could not return the chip since it was not the one featured on the outside of the box. I then pointed out to him the fact that the box was opened and someone switched the chips inside. After arguing with him, his manager and the Componets manager for 2 hours, I got nowhere. They had gone from saying that no one could have possibly switched the chip to suggesting that I had changed the chip and was trying to return a broken chip that I had. All in all, it was a bad experience. I was forced to spend another 200 dollars to get another 2.8 chip and I am now stuck with a 3.2 chip that does not work.
Thanks Fry's


----------



## leec0507 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input Grendel54,
What I was trying to convey was not that Fry's in general is a horrible place, but for someone who needs computer components and doesn't have time to return items to get "working" ones would most of the time be better off spending a little more somewhere else. I still purchase DVD media there along with some other things. I realize that dead pixels are very common in LCD's but I just disagree with Fry's reselling defective returned products to unsuspecting customers who would happen to notice defects a day after the warranty expires. The first monitor I returned didn't just have a tiny little pixel that was barely noticeable - it was a "big" blue dot in the center of the screen, and then to get another one just like it but the pixel was lower! I didn't want to stare at a $550 dot all day. My brother in law owns a computer tech. shop and buy's at Fry's when he can't get certain products from his distributor, and about 1 of 4 items are defective. I've heard stories of Fry's products he installs that are supposed to be brand new, but they have a refurbished sticker on them. To me that is bad business.


----------



## Grendel54 (Mar 4, 2004)

couldn't agree more


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i know a guy who bought a 5 gig harddrive mp3 player and then purchased a 20 gig player... took the drive out and switched 'em over, returned the more expensive player...voila.... 20 gig for the price of a 5...so the moral of the story...* people are cheesy* the store.... yes u got it ...FRY'S


----------



## shadowboss (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with the posts here about Fry's Electronics. Buyer beware at that store. If you are into a big ticket item ($100 or more), search the full depth of their shelves to make sure you are getting a "factory shrink-wrapped" item. So many times, they simply inventory the contents of a returned item, repack it, re-shelf it, and try to re-sell it. You can usually tell one of their repackaging jobs from those of new factory-sealed products. They are also supposed to include a label that indicates that the item was returned, but I have seen many cases where this sticker is missing. I always err on the side of caution and will usually go to some other retailer for items that I deem "mission-critical".

You mentioned that you also purchased the extended warranty. I wouldn't advise this in most cases because usually, the retailer from whom you purchase this warranty will shovel you off to some third-party repair house if you ever need to invoke the warranty. Usually, the Product Service Plans (PSPs) are only to pad their bottom line, and lets face it the odds are in their favor. If they upsell you on an extra $50 and you never need to have the thing serviced in the two years (which is the case conservatively 80% of the time), then they laugh all the way to the bank. But, I digress. Since you purchased this extra service plan, can you have them replace it with one that works, i.e. can you have them test it before you leave the store? Seems like a plan holder should get better treatment that the average joe who is just returning the merchandise with a receipt. 

I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## leec0507 (Jan 11, 2004)

Fry's carries a 30 day return policy on monitors and certain other things too. Some components only have a 14 day warranty. After that period runs out you have to send the product off to the manufacturer to be repaired or replaced (within the manufacturer's warranty period, which for the Samsung LCD, it is 1 year I think) 
That means that if something were to go bad after the 30 days and before the 1 year mark I would have to package it up, send it to Samsung, wait for them to determine what is wrong then repair or replace it (if what is wrong is even covered) and also I would have to pay shipping too. - What a pain in the butt. So I purchased a 2 year warranty for 39.99 which isn't bad compared to other stores I've seen. That would allow me some ease if something went out on it, all I'd have to do is drive 30 miles and they would replace it that day. 
What they told me was that they would fix it while I waited or replace if necessary. As far as dead pixels in monitors I don't think Fry's or the manufacturer will cover them after 30 days unless you have like 7 or more pixels out. I was fortunate enough to spot them the day I bought it. 
After having looked back on the situation I have to say that Fry's did return all my money as well as the cost of my warranty plan without a hassle, if you don't count down time and the time it took to physically bring it back. I will buy other things there (not monitors or high dollar stuff), but like you said shadowboss "buyer beware". I'll make sure to look what I'm buying over very well.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Let me first say one thing...FRY'S SUCKS!!!!!!

Now that I'll say that despite being one of the largest non-internet computer component suppliers in my area, and having _the best_ advertised prices, not only do they repackage their parts, which hurts the bulk of their buisness, bedroom computer builders; but their customer service is the most awful I've ever had the joy of experiencing in their showroom with the full PCs!  I really don't know how that retailer stays in business. They really should be sued, or _*something!!!*_



Jim


----------



## LibertyHound (Aug 4, 2001)

If one has a gold credit card, why don't you use it to extend the warranty without any extra $$$ output?
(just my 2 cents)


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Let me just say the *switcharoo scam is very very common in every product you purchase. I've had it happen more than a handful of times with items ranging from computer parts (PCI card/ video card switches.) right down to motor-oil... (yes someone actually had the b#lls to empty his used motor-oil into the containers he had just purchased and returned them. 

In my experiences I've noted that the quicker you return the item, the easier it has been to make your case. If you return the dead processor within a few hours of purchasing it, your story seems much more conviencing then showing up a week later with a long story...... 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

Getting back to the original post, here in Great Britain the law states that up to three dead pixels is acceptable and the retailer is not obliged to change the monitor unless it has four or more dead pixels, though I believe most retailers change the item just to keep the customer happy.
Luckily we don't have Fry's in GB, we have PC World!!!! Ted


----------

